

My Ex-Gay Friend - AlexC04
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/19/magazine/my-ex-gay-friend.html

======
nobody_nowhere
Ugh. I went to college with Mike. An email exchange I had with him a few years
ago about the 'health scare' sounded more like a 'break with reality'.

